# State deer survey is open



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

The Ohio DOW site has an online deer hunter survey up. Some very interesting questions. If you hunt deer in Ohio please take the survey and encourage those you know that hunt deer to do the same. The state is asking what you think. Tell them!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Ok searched more 

https://ohdnr.az1.qualtrics.com/jfe/form/SV_5dQjJEWVqsfkbNb


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up Mike. Just did the survey.


----------



## D. R.Hodge (May 17, 2015)

Just finished too. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks. Got mine done too.


----------



## hoplovestofish (Aug 3, 2010)

Did mine. hop


----------



## SmallieKing (Apr 11, 2007)

Submitted


----------



## buckbob (Jun 14, 2017)

mine too


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Done


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Done....


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Done.


----------



## RH1 (Apr 13, 2013)

Done


----------



## Wing Shooter (Feb 23, 2016)

I filled it out as well I hope they continue to increase the out of state tag prices.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Included my comments at the end.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

We can see where the state led the user in that survey....I intentionally would change answers and go back to see ALL the questions. Pretty clear what their intentions are and what direction hey are headed.


----------



## Lowerider1029 (Jul 8, 2014)

Done


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Fish-N-Fool said:


> We can see where the state led the user in that survey....I intentionally would change answers and go back to see ALL the questions. Pretty clear what their intentions are and what direction hey are headed.


And exactly what was there intentions and what direction were they leading us peasants?


----------



## Twitch twitch pause (Apr 18, 2019)

Done, thanks.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Pretty obvious they are moving away from current county/zone bag limits and plan to manage in a more detailed method as many other states do. I think it is a good idea and long overdue, but that is just my personal view on the matter.

I expect, like most processes, this will evolve over the course of the next handful of seasons but that is where we are headed. Rules will be more complex for the good of deer management. Check out Wisconsin whitetails regs - we'll be some version of that down the road (generally speaking). 

It is a complex and difficult task ahead for ODNR....the only thing I am sure of is that we should all expect and embrace change because it is coming. Things will only change faster so buckle up if you want to continue to ride in Ohio!


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

Done thanks for the heads up. Open to change but have a lot question of there questions.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Completed and passed it on to 7 others


----------



## DarbyD (Jan 3, 2014)

Did it.Thanks


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Completed.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Fish-N-Fool said:


> Pretty obvious they are moving away from current county/zone bag limits and plan to manage in a more detailed method


I agree and "Just my opinion" but I'd bet that decision has already been made and this survey is mainly to get us ready for the change. Might start on public only first but changes are probably coming.
Sounds like a good idea and I Hope it works out for the best. Time will tell !
Good luck and good hunting !


----------



## Had a Bite (Apr 15, 2012)

Why type of changes are you expecting?


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

*


Had a Bite said:



Why type of changes are you expecting?

Click to expand...

More precision in controlling the antlerless harvest, and thus population size, could be achieved by issuing a predetermined number of deer management permits (good for antlerless deer only) in each management unit each year. These deer management permits would be unit-specific. Hunters would declare the unit (county or management unit) in which they wished to use their permit prior to purchase. *
Something like this, it's all laid out in the survey. 
Good luck and good hunting !


----------



## Full_Choke (Apr 13, 2004)

Done


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Completed


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Fish-N-Fool said:


> Pretty obvious they are moving away from current county/zone bag limits and plan to manage in a more detailed method as many other states do. I think it is a good idea and long overdue, but that is just my personal view on the matter.
> 
> I expect, like most processes, this will evolve over the course of the next handful of seasons but that is where we are headed. Rules will be more complex for the good of deer management. Check out Wisconsin whitetails regs - we'll be some version of that down the road (generally speaking).
> 
> It is a complex and difficult task ahead for ODNR....the only thing I am sure of is that we should all expect and embrace change because it is coming. Things will only change faster so buckle up if you want to continue to ride in Ohio!


I was hoping that's what you meant. I would love to see it managed that way and I think the biologist at the ODNR are doing a good job but change doesn't happen over night. I think they will get it right, just takes time....


----------



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

Thanks for the update just finished it.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

It sounds like the lottery system they did back in the 80 s, get doe tag and no bucks allowed, and vice versa.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

Recent issue of outdoor news says state has only 3,000 responses so far. Get the word out guys and gals. Let your voice be heard.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

I just clicked on the link posted above,
It may be closed now?


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Done quite awhile back. You may be right, Ducks, might be closed.


----------

